# names



## sum_kuul_duud (May 9, 2012)

whats your real name? do you like it? if you had kids what would you name them? where did your name come from? etc.  also personally i hate when people in the same family have the same names. my friend james is named after his dad, grandpa, his great grandpa is still alive too! it must be confusing when they get together... @.@ its a stupid tradition. common names are stupid and confuse everyone and its unoriginal.  my name is jeremy so its common too but i get called jem now like from to kill a mockingbird. :3 i had an ancestor named jeremy i think but he died long ago so nobody in my family has this name anymore.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 9, 2012)

I was originally going to be called Ethan, but I actually laughed when my Dad told me what my Grandfather thought of the name. He said "It's a bit of a 4B2 name, isn't it?" (Those of you who aren't familiar with Religious slang, it means Jewish).

So, in the end, I was called Jack. Someday, I hope to change it to Ethan and see how it really fits me...


----------



## Itzal (May 9, 2012)

Amen to that. I never understood the tradition of naming your kid after their parent, or having the same middle name etc etc. Seems like the parents are just being lazy, unless the person the kid's named after did something noteworthy, and in that case, it's understandable.

I have the same initials as my dad, but luckily our names are nothing alike. My name's Ciara, and every since I found out what it meant, I've loved it. And as for the latter question, I don't plan on having kids, so not much thought there.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 9, 2012)

It should be Evan, but that's my middle name however simultaneously the name I'm referred to with

(long story, will tell it when I'm not checking messages in class)

If i still wanna be a parent then probably something eloquent but not too pretentious, Italian or Greek names. Nothing common


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 9, 2012)

I won't be saying my real name here, but I like it a lot because it ain't a Finnish name and is pretty uncommon.
As for the name's origins I have no clue.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (May 9, 2012)

I feel my name is pretty boring and sounds too biblical, so I use my middle name instead.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 9, 2012)

This is silly, but I feel like my first name is too soft and boyish. Sort of thing a mother picks for her kid. This shouldn't bother me, but it does. 

I'm thinking of going by my middle name, Robert, when I enter the working world. That's my grandpa's name, but he called himself Bob, and I could go with Rob or something.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (May 9, 2012)

I was named after the beach where my dad used to surf. I used to hate it and shorten it, but I got more accustomed to it once I started working and my coworkers all used my legal name.

Evidently I was supposed to be a boy, in which case I would have been named Geddy, after the bass player in Rush. Geddy Lee is such a boss and I would have been so completely okay with that.

If I have a son I want to name him Jareth, and if I have a daughter I want to name her Tilda. Androgyny is pretty much the best thing in the universe.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2012)

My real life name is meh and generic.

If I had a kid his name could be octavius.


----------



## VenturedVulpes (May 9, 2012)

I actually really like my first name. I hated it when I was a kid but it grew on me. I thought it was too soft because I knew a girl from school who had my name. I know this isn't about last names but I have come to terms with the fact that my last name damns me to be either a porn-star or a poet. Not sure which to hope for.
-C.T. Cummings



Itzal said:


> I never understood the tradition of naming your kid after their parent, or having the same middle name etc etc.


In a few easter european countries its the standard. Your middle name is your fathers name +ivich or +yevna depending on gender. Its called a patronymic its pretty dope I think i.e. Anatoly would turn into Anatolievich or Anatolyevna.


----------



## Ikrit (May 9, 2012)

stephen

hate it...such a pussy name >:C


----------



## BRN (May 9, 2012)

I'm perfectly happy with Andrew - "Andrew Six" is the name I intend to give myself - but my surname "Berry" is horrific. It's cheerful, it's a noun, and ties me to a family lacking much intelligence.


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (May 9, 2012)

Harriet.

An old-fashioned, posh-sounding name associated with inbred horse owners, teenage spies and tortoises. Mum and Dad were expecting a boy, so they thought of two female names off the top of their head and I was stuck with 'Harriet'. Now all my names are female first names, leading to embarrassing moments when people have to correct themselves twice when reading official documents, and I'm left wondering how awesome it would have been had I been given the first name my parents thought of and to be named after a certain Hollywood actress.

I'm tormented by people who don't understand that my name isn't a shortening of 'Henrietta', and that my parents did not name me after _The Borrowers_ (it's 'Arrietty' anyway, so they're especially stupid). In terms of etymology, it's the female diminutive of 'Harry'. So I also get militant feminists getting on to me about how my name illustrates how sexist society is by putting 'ette' and 'ess' on female words.


----------



## Bando (May 9, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> This is silly, but I feel like my first name is too soft and boyish. Sort of thing a mother picks for her kid. This shouldn't bother me, but it does.


I have those same feelings about my name. I go by my first name though, although I've recently been shortening it to "Dan".

Funny thing with names in my immediate family: We only have two pairs of initials for 4 people. My mother and I share initials, as do my dad and sister.


----------



## ~secret~ (May 9, 2012)

My name is Engelbert. Would you like my home address and phone number too?


----------



## Ariosto (May 9, 2012)

First name is MartÃ­n (yes, the accent goes there and it's pronounced MarTIN), and I wouldn't change any part of my full name. Kids? The girl would be Ariadna (unlucky but destinated to a glorious end), or maybe Ifigenia (no associations with the tragedy intended), perhaps Galatea (sounds pretty) or maybe Narcisa. As for the boy, maybe Gerardo.


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2012)

Hahaha, I guess you could say I like my first name. I like my last name, too. It's very relevant to my interests.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 9, 2012)

SIX said:


> "Andrew Six" is the name I intend to give myself



Well, thats not emo at all :V Search for it

My name isn't that uncommon, if you live in the UK or Ireland. Not so much here in Norway. But the meaning is cute. Little wise owl. My mom wanted to name me "Embla" or "Heather". Thank god my dad said no.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 9, 2012)

I think I may get a name change.

Also I don't know what name I'd give to any future children. Probably something hilarious.


----------



## Onnes (May 9, 2012)

Bando said:


> I have those same feelings about my name. I go by my first name though, although I've recently been shortening it to "Dan".



I think a lot of people feel that way about their own name. Probably due to having to grow up with the thing.

I've always found it funny that, despite having atheist parents, my first name is that of biblical mass murderer.


----------



## BRN (May 9, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Well, thats not emo at all :V Search for it.



http://puu.sh/tNmt
http://puu.sh/tNnz



...

 I genuinely didn't know this. Fits even better now.


----------



## Aetius (May 9, 2012)

My name is a secret! >:V


----------



## Sevipervert (May 9, 2012)

I was named after my greatgrandfather. I'm technically the 3rd one in my family with this name, but there's usually a good space in between, so I don't mind it. I like my name, but I've actually liked the name Kaiser before. People thought it was a little silly but then I met a man who's actual name was Kaiser and GUESS WHO'S LAUGHING NOW, PARENTS. PEOPLE _CAN_ BE NAMED KAISER.

Of course, I also like the name Sevi a lot but that's too based off my screen name. It's a nice name though. I also have the nickname of Carly, and it's not too bad, but it reminds me too much of that show with the same name. :[

I want to name my son Fabio. I joke with my sister about naming him The Fabio LASTNAME. It's a dumb joke, but it makes me smile. If I get a girl, I want to name her Betty.


----------



## BRN (May 9, 2012)

oh you guys and your insecurities about saying your names


----------



## Littlerock (May 9, 2012)

My name is far too girly for me, but I like it all the same. I am one of those terrible furries who names their dumbsona a translation of their own name. There's a few faf regulars who know it :3c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2012)

Only an idiot would post their real name on a random forum.


----------



## Littlerock (May 9, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Only an idiot would post their real name on a *random forum*.



Good thing then that this isn't the real /b/, huh?


----------



## ~secret~ (May 9, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Only an idiot would post their real name on a random forum.



Didn't LK find out your name and make you think you were being stalked that one time?

Funny stuff.


----------



## Bliss (May 9, 2012)

It isn't 'Lizzie'. You may gasp now. :V



Gibby said:


> I think I may get a name change.


Go for it.



Aetius said:


> My name is a secret! >:V


Don't be so shy, Marques MÃ¡rquez.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2012)

~secret~ said:


> Didn't LK find out your name and make you think you were being stalked that one time?
> 
> Funny stuff.



That has to be like, three or four years ago he did that. Someone else joined LK in it and I can't remember who it was now.


----------



## Aetius (May 9, 2012)

Commie Bat said:


> It's a pretty bad secret since I know it.  Though question is, should I reveal it?



I think like a pretty large handful of the forums knows my full name :< :<


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I think like a pretty large handful of the forums knows my full name :< :<



I don't. I don't see any importance to share our real names.


----------



## Aetius (May 9, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I don't. I don't see any importance to share our real names.



Its more from skype and facebook showing everything :v


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 9, 2012)

If I was a boy I would have been named Ben. My brothers got to chose what I was named. I like my name I now, I used to not like it. If I have kids I will name them Aviana and Glaite.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Its more from skype and facebook showing everything :v



Except those sites only show what YOU want them to show.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I think like a pretty large handful of the forums knows my full name :< :<


What is your name?
"What is your quest?"
"What is your favorite color?"


Back on topic though, I'm pretty sure I could come up with a million different original names for my potential kids.  I wouldn't give them a generic name.


----------



## Aetius (May 9, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Except those sites only show what YOU want them to show.



Well I am too lazy to change them :v


----------



## Deo (May 9, 2012)

I have a fairly common name, but I like my name just fine. Hello everyone, I'm Jenna. I think the name means "white", which I suppose is fitting seeing as I am pale as fuck and can't seem to tan. My parents though chose the name becuase my Dad seriously loves the movie, "The Dark Crystal" and the main character's name is Jen. So I am named after a gelfling puppet. However, I'm a huge fan of Jim Henson, so I don't mind too much. Even if Jen the Gelfling was such an annoying shit-for-brains character and male. The art of the movie is cool, and the world creation is kickass. I remember watching that movie all the time with my dad as a kid.

I suppose I lucked out though on the weird names thing. Especially since I've mentioned that the hick side of our family is practically famous for shitty names. Well, my brother has a Biblical name, but everyone calls him by the nickname I made to annoy the fuck out of him over a decade ago: Budroe. For the life of me I can't seem to call him by his real name, it just feels so foreign on the tongue. So I'm glad that I get called Jenna instead of something odd like Budroe.

My last name is German, where historically the family has a castle and some land as minor lords, but our bloodline can be traced back in lineage farther all the way to Alexander the Great.


----------



## Seian Verian (May 9, 2012)

My first name is... Actually really common, and a biblical name as well. My last name, meanwhile, seems rather generic. Not like "Smith" or "Jones", but I don't think "Hudson" is a particularly notable name besides also being associated with a river.

Really, I don't care for my name, and I actually much prefer my pen name, so to speak. IE: The username I have here, Seian Verian. I may someday change my real name to it if I feel like bothering. Or just go by it without any legal crud. I dunno. *shrug*


----------



## Deo (May 9, 2012)

God this thread is full of people wanting some fucking weird names. You're fucked if anyone ever has to pronounce your name, and hell, some of you want names in languages you don't even speak or names from cultures you have no part in. Come on you lot of special snowflakes.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 9, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> I feel my name is pretty boring and sounds too biblical, so* I use my middle name instead.*





Ad Hoc said:


> This is silly, but I feel like my first name is too soft and boyish. Sort of thing a mother picks for her kid. This shouldn't bother me, but it does.
> 
> I'm thinking of* going by my* *middle name*, Robert, when I enter the working world. That's my grandpa's name, but he called himself Bob, and I could go with Rob or something.



And yet somehow the entire world taught me that it was strange that I preferred Evan over Kyle

Suddenly, hit FAF and it's the total opposite

Have I told you that I love you lately? :v


----------



## Kaamos (May 9, 2012)

Juan San Rico Chanclas

I go by john though


----------



## Kangamutt (May 9, 2012)

My name is pretty damn normal. Got it from the fact my parents both happened to share very similar middle names, then I just got my father's first name for my middle name.
My last name however, seems to be impossible to pronounce by anyone except people in the family, or if you're a biologist/botanist.

That being said, as much as I'm totally comfortable with my name, maybe I should just start naming myself after the dog I had when I was a kid. :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2012)

Deo said:


> God this thread is full of people wanting some fucking weird names. You're fucked if anyone ever has to pronounce your name, and hell, some of you want names in languages you don't even speak or names from cultures you have no part in. Come on you lot of special snowflakes.



There is no harm in wanting something different.

My first name is Scottish, and so are the names of both my brothers, my sisters however is Irish and hard to spell as there are two ways to spell it.


----------



## Aetius (May 9, 2012)

Deo said:


> God this thread is full of people wanting some fucking weird names. You're fucked if anyone ever has to pronounce your name, and hell, some of you want names in languages you don't even speak or names from cultures you have no part in. Come on you lot of special snowflakes.



Best name:
Kananinoheaokuuhomeopuukaimanaalohilo


----------



## Bliss (May 9, 2012)

Commie Bat said:


> You can only have my really uncommon first name; Aleksandr.


I set forth the motion that you are to be called 'Sasha' from here to ever after.



Aetius said:


> Best name:
> Kananinoheaokuuhomeopuukaimanaalohilo


'Mychickenmoonmoldtreenamesake'? :V


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 9, 2012)

I was never named.


----------



## Deo (May 9, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Best name:
> Kananinoheaokuuhomeopuukaimanaalohilo



*BRB u guys im gonna change mah name to a series of clicks, whistles, and Old English (West Saxon and some Anglian).
BEST NAME EVER!*
CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR MY GREAT GRANDMOTHER NEVER SAY MY NAME EVER AGAIN!


----------



## Aetius (May 9, 2012)

Deo said:


> *BRB u guys im gonna change mah name to a series of clicks, whistles, and Old English (West Saxon and some Anglian).
> BEST NAME EVER!*
> CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR MY GREAT GRANDMOTHER NEVER SAY MY NAME EVER AGAIN!



You should also rename your house from "home sweet home" to: Krung Thep Mahanakhon Amon Rattanakosin Mahintharayutthaya Mahadilok Phop Noppharat Ratchathani Burirom Udomratchaniwet Mahasathan Amon Phiman Awatan Sathit Sakkathattiya Witsanukam Prasit (Full ceremonial name of Bangkok)


----------



## Xeno (May 9, 2012)

My actual name is Kory, but I hate it so I just use my middle name Michael/Mike


----------



## Bando (May 9, 2012)

Deo said:


> God this thread is full of people wanting some fucking weird names. You're fucked if anyone ever has to pronounce your name, and hell, some of you want names in languages you don't even speak or names from cultures you have no part in. Come on you lot of special snowflakes.


It's _hilarious _when my classes have substitute teachers. We have a very high Asian population in my area, and only legal names are listed on attendance forms. I never the name "Hyojun" or "Myung" could be pronounced so many ways :V


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 9, 2012)

According to my mother she thought the name "Phillip" was cool because one of her favorite soap opera characters was named "Phillip". So, I'm named after some guy on some soap opera I've never heard of -_-. How's that for a meaningful name? My middle name is Michael, after my dad, and I am the only one of my siblings with the middle name Michael =/ my brother and sister both have "Owen" as their middle names, "Owen" is my grandfather's name, on my dads side.

If I had kids? Boy, either Chad or Michael after my brother or my dad, because they're awesome. If it was a girl I'm not sure what I would name her.


----------



## ~secret~ (May 9, 2012)

Deo said:


> *BRB u guys im gonna change mah name to a series of clicks, whistles, and Old English (West Saxon and some Anglian).
> BEST NAME EVER!*
> CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR MY GREAT GRANDMOTHER NEVER SAY MY NAME EVER AGAIN!



You could probably do that.


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 9, 2012)

My real name isn't hard to guess.


----------



## Conker (May 9, 2012)

My first name is Chad, which is okay. It doesn't' really strike fear into the hearts of my enemies though; only two syllable names do that.


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 9, 2012)

Conker said:


> My first name is Chad, which is okay. It doesn't' really strike fear into the hearts of my enemies though; only two syllable names do that.



You sure? Because this dude with the massive fist is also named Chad and I don't think anyone would want to piss him off.


----------



## Conker (May 9, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> You sure? Because this dude with the massive fist is also named Chad and I don't think anyone would want to piss him off.


There's a slight chance that I"m just a giant fucking pussy so...:V


----------



## Ley (May 9, 2012)

'Leyda', greek, meaning joy. Ironic, innit. 

I hated the way gringos pronounced my name, so I just shortened it to Ley. :> 

I want to name my kids fantastical names. :3 Tyberius, Octavius, Leo, Maximus, Apollo, Augustus.. or, Lily, Leana, Luise, Pepper, Cherry, Anna Pear (This is mostly if I marry a white guy) Rose, Sangria, Santana, Rodolpho, stuff like that if its a spanish guy.. but it mostly depends on the fathers last name, and with my maiden name. 'Febus', greek, alt spelling 'Phoebus', meaning 'of the birds' 


So if I really wanted to get poetic.. 

'Joy of the birds'


----------



## Dreaming (May 9, 2012)

My real name is one of my biggest secrets :V

It's more commonly used as a surname, and it's not even that common, and apparently hilarious and easy to make fun of.


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 9, 2012)

Ley said:


> 'Leyda', greek, meaning joy.



â™« Leyda! You got me on my knees. 
   Leyda! I'm beggin' darlin' please. 
   Leyda! Darlin' won't you ease my worried mind. â™«

[yt]sw01019P19g[/yt]


----------



## Anubite (May 9, 2012)

Sawyer is my name and i like it, means a guy who saws wood lol. My name comes from one of my great grandfathers or something like that, not quite sure. As far as names for my kids, haven't even thought about that and i will when i get there.


----------



## Kaamos (May 9, 2012)

Anubite said:


> Sawyer is my name and i like it, means a guy who saws wood lol. My name comes from one of my great grandfathers or something like that, not quite sure. As far as names for my kids, haven't even thought about that and i will when i get there.



Do you make up nicknames for all the people you meet?


----------



## Ley (May 9, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> â™« Leyda! You got me on my knees.
> Leyda! I'm beggin' darlin' please.
> Leyda! Darlin' won't you ease my worried mind. â™«
> 
> [yt]sw01019P19g[/yt]



:> You're the second person today with that. cx


----------



## Anubite (May 9, 2012)

> Do you make up nicknames for all the people you meet?



Not all of the time, but its fun and certain people require a nickname.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 9, 2012)

My real name is Christian, which came not from my parents, but from my great great great grandfather who immigrated to the US from Denmark in 1877.
As much as I like my last name, though, I wouldn't mind having another one, since it would seriously reduce the number of people asking if I'm related to a certain boisterous football commentator.
The nice thing about this combination of names, though is that it's common as dirt, so it's not like knowing my real name will reveal a track to my front door.
(Instead you'd probably be flooded by results pertaining to an older, female interior designer of the same name.)


----------



## Kosdu (May 9, 2012)

I suppose I'm okay with my first name, kinda damns me to be average, but it's fine. I'm Joe, named after my Grandpa Joe.
My middle name? Lawrence, named after my Grandpa Lawrence.

I try not to be just an "average Joe", though. I hate it when people call me Joseph.




I'm not sure what I'd name my kids. If I had a claim to it, I'd use Cherokee names. Very cool language.
I might just name my kids (I suppose white-guilt here) in an indian way after the first thing they see.

But, I'd want to carry on my father's name. And my Mother's, possibly.
  *shrug*

but I'm gay, so.....


----------



## Tao (May 10, 2012)

My legal name doesn't really matter to me. My tribal names are considerably more important. ^_^

I'm named after my ancestor, the hero Tsali! That's one of my tribal names and the most important one since it reminds me and others of my heritage :3


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 10, 2012)

My name is Dylan. My dad's name is Bob. (wait for it) I was named after a character on a tv show, not for the musician Bob Dylan. 
I am proud of my name. First one of my line with it. And it means "Man of the sea" even though I don't care for the ocean nor is my fursona a mer-man or any water living creature.
If I have a son, I want to name him Roland or Nikola. Roland because he's my favorite character of all time from anything. Nikola because Nikola Tesla is someone to whom I aspire to be like.


----------



## Aidy (May 10, 2012)

My name's Aidan, it originated from Ireland and it means fire or some shit like that. 

If I had kids I'd call him either Gordon Freeman or Awesome-o. Dunno about girls names, Ethel or Gretel. Both wonderful, modern names they are.


----------



## drpickelle (May 10, 2012)

Real name is Jenna. It means 'Pure' or some shit, which is funny cause I'm also a Virgo.

My name came from my moms' favorite soap opera. D:

If I have any spawn (haha, yeah right), I'll name it *COSMIC OWL!* All caps. All the time! (I'm not even kidding)


----------



## Deo (May 10, 2012)

drpickelle said:


> Real name is Jenna. It means 'Pure' or some shit, which is funny cause I'm also a Virgo.
> 
> My name came from my moms' favorite soap opera. D:
> 
> If I have any spawn (haha, yeah right), I'll name it *COSMIC OWL!* All caps. All the time! (I'm not even kidding)



Holy shit, we have the same name. Though I was named after a puppet in an 80's crack film.


----------



## Rilvor (May 10, 2012)

My name never has and never will be openly distributed about the internet. 

I will say though, I like the name Alasdair and were I so inclined I would change to that. It fits my heritage better, at any rate.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 10, 2012)

Yay for Henry's. Such a dapper name.
also means a quantity of weed, but I care not


----------



## Aidy (May 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yay for Henry's. Such a dapper name.
> also means a quantity of weed, but I care not



It's rare for me to hear an English person say dapper, let alone a Finnish person, bloody hell


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 10, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> It's rare for me to hear an English person say dapper, let alone a Finnish person, bloody hell


I guess I'm a rarity then.
Dapper and all the uncommon words are where it's at.
Hoody blell indeed, sir


----------



## Aidy (May 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I guess I'm a rarity then.
> Dapper and all the uncommon words are where it's at.
> Hoody blell indeed, sir



Oh you Scandinavians are weird people

That's why I love you so much :3


----------



## Bliss (May 10, 2012)

I'm going to name my child Tom Lomen Valedro.



Aidy70060 said:


> Oh you Scandinavians are weird people
> 
> That's why I love you so much :3


Finns are not Scandinavians. *ruins the party* :V


----------



## Aidy (May 10, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> I'm going to name my child Tom Lomen Valedro.
> 
> Finns are not Scandinavians. *ruins the party* :V




Well they're almost Scandinavians then, gosh, you Finns are so touchy :v


----------



## Kitutal (May 10, 2012)

Oliver here.
as in the book Oliver Twist :/
yea, not a huge fan of that, but I can't be bothered to change, it's a name, that's all that matters
I quite like that I have my dad's name as my middle name, it's nice. There was a time when it was normal for people to go by their middle names, though back then just about everyone was called John, so it might have been awkward otherwise.

What's the problem with posting your name online? if I were to post my full name and address here, what would happen? someone send me a letter?

course, given that I use the same internet name everywhere from computer graphics forum to xtube, that's probably what I'm better known as to most people. I wouldn't want that as my real name, though, it's not so much a name as a sort of brand or something, I guess, a description. Although, being called Kit around various places is kind of cute.


----------



## drpickelle (May 10, 2012)

Deo said:


> Holy shit, we have the same name. Though I was named after a puppet in an 80's crack film.



Yeah! JENNA's UNITE! :V


----------



## Plantar (May 11, 2012)

I'm Brian, and my name's hella boring, just like me. :J


----------



## Unsilenced (May 11, 2012)

My name is Matthew, because of a tradition in my family of re-using first letters. My great grandfather was Morris, and nobody in my generation had an M, and it looked like there wouldn't be any more children in the family in my generation, sooooo... yeah. Had to be an "M" name.  

Until they decided that though it was going to be "Hunter," which would have secured my place in life as a cheap action movie hero.


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 11, 2012)

My first name is one of the more common first names out there, William. It also happens to be my grandfather's and father's middle name. I'm not particularly fond of it, so I've been collecting nicknames throughout my life. I go by/have gone by at least 10 different names.


----------



## Randolph (May 11, 2012)

ITT: Everyone posts, nobody reads.
I know I'm sure as fuck not reading what you have to say about your name.



> whats your real name?


Liam Randolph.



> do you like it?


You bet your sweet ass.



> if you had kids what would you name them?


Off the top of my head...
Male: Devin
Female: Janice



> where did your name come from?


Hell if I know.


----------



## veeno (May 11, 2012)

My real name is Beth


----------



## LionEyed (May 13, 2012)

My real name is Eric...Not a terrible name; certainly shorter than my last name, and a lot less ridiculous, as well...Anyway, I am satisfied with my first name. I generally respond when addressed by it. :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 13, 2012)

My real name is Christopher. It is not a fitting name.


----------



## Rhampage (May 13, 2012)

The name I possess in the realest of lives happens to be Hunter.


----------



## Saiko (May 13, 2012)

Mine's Alexander, and I go by Alex (gee what a surprise).

I'm not sure if the meaning quite matches me though. Means "man's defender," and I may be a bit too laid back for that but meh. It's my name, and I like it.


----------



## Aetius (May 13, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> I'm going to name my child Tom Lomen Valedro.



How could you do that? I thought we agreed to name it "Kim Il sung MK2"


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 13, 2012)

I feel that posting your name on the internet is unwise, but I will tell you my first name is also a verb and my last name is of German descent.


----------



## Saiko (May 14, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> my last name is of German descent.


High five for german lineage! : D


----------



## Littlerock (May 14, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> my first name is also a verb and my last name is of German descent.



"fuck fÃ¼hrer"

didigeddit


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 14, 2012)

veeno said:


> My real name is Beth



Macbeth?


----------



## PapayaShark (May 14, 2012)

What is it with you and wanting to name your future children weird ass names. They will be bullied so much >:[


----------



## Aidy (May 14, 2012)

Actually I'd call my child Albert Square


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 14, 2012)

Holy shit. I just looked up the meaning of my name again, and found that, though I find the meaning abhorrent, one of its diminutives is 'Kit'


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2012)

all of y'all still so sensitive about saying your names


----------



## Aetius (May 14, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Holy shit. I just looked up the meaning of my name again, and found that, though I find the meaning abhorrent, one of its diminutives is 'Kit'



Mine means "gorge" :<


----------



## LionEyed (May 14, 2012)

My name, Akhenaten, which cannot be found in UrbanDictionary, means "spirit of Aton" in Egyptian. Aton was an Egyptian god of the sun, depicted as a solar disk with long rays extending downwards. The worship of Aton was extensive, during the reign of the pharaoh Akhenaton, who proclaimed Aton was the only god.


----------



## BRN (May 14, 2012)

LionEyed said:


> My name, Akhenaten, which cannot be found in UrbanDictionary, means "spirit of Aton" in Egyptian. Aton was an Egyptian god of the sun, depicted as a solar disk with long rays extending downwards. The worship of Aton was extensive, during the reign of the pharaoh Akhenaton, who proclaimed Aton was the only god.



  Congratulations - you possess the name of the deity who *the Pharoah over Moses believed in, prompting the Mosaic religion and the eventual derivative of Christianity from that very sun cult. "Light of the world!" :3


----------



## LionEyed (May 14, 2012)

SIX said:


> Congratulations - you possess the name of the deity who *the Pharoah over Moses believed in, prompting the Mosaic religion and the eventual derivative of Christianity from that very sun cult. "Light of the world!" :3


Thank you! I now "walk away" with a little more info about the origin of the name than I knew! :3


----------



## veeno (May 14, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Macbeth?



What?


----------



## EightyKitten (May 14, 2012)

My name is DesNeige and i'm named after my great grandmother : ) I think it's French... It means something about snow. I LOVE my name and i'm proud of it!!!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2012)

My real name is Jason.


----------



## Kaamos (May 16, 2012)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> My real name is Jason.



Jason! Jason!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 16, 2012)

veeno said:


> What?



That's what I'm calling you now, Macbeth.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 16, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Jason! Jason!


The name "Jason" will forever be ruined for me because of that game.

I think I've mentioned it before, but I'm a Jessica.
I also go by "Jess."
I have no idea how appropriate or inappropriate that might be, for me.
I just know that I don't mind it.

If I ever had kids, during whatever bout of complete fucking insanity I was suffering, I would name them shit I made up.
Like Cailen, or Zevran, or Aesterra.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 16, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Holy shit. I just looked up the meaning of my name again, and found that, though I find the meaning abhorrent, one of its diminutives is 'Kit'


Mine means "lamb."

Fucking, _perfect_.


----------



## Bliss (May 16, 2012)

Aetius said:


> How could you do that? I thought we agreed to name it "Kim Il sung MK2"


Nonsense. He will be named Elisabet Toinen!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 16, 2012)

Prof. R. J. Gumby

F. H. Gumby (Regius Prof. of History at his mothers)

Prof. L. R. Gumby

Prof. Enid Gumby


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 16, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Jason! Jason!



I don't know what that game is :/


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 16, 2012)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I don't know what that game is :/


Heavy Rain.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 17, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Heavy Rain.



Never heard of it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 17, 2012)

My name is the first name of the actor in the George of the Jungle with the last name Fraser. 
And, jeebus, people spell that name right. You don't know how many times I inwardly face palm when I have to say my name again or when people spell it wrong.


----------



## Randolph (May 20, 2012)

Deo said:


> *BRB u guys im gonna change mah name to a series of clicks, whistles, and Old English (West Saxon and some Anglian).
> BEST NAME EVER!*
> CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR MY GREAT GRANDMOTHER NEVER SAY MY NAME EVER AGAIN!


I admit, I chuckled.


----------



## sum_kuul_duud (May 20, 2012)

Randolph said:
			
		

> ITT: Everyone posts, nobody reads. I know I'm sure as fuck not reading what you have to say about your name.


aww thats not true, i read them! x3


----------



## LokiWolf (May 20, 2012)

My real name is Natasha. It's a Latain name that derives from "_Dies Natalies_"  which translates to Christs birthday. My father was the one who named me which is really funny because he is so atheist it's not funny.


----------

